# Suyota Ratrod WRX



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

Been reading up on Subaru asking Toyota to help develop a proper driftcar dfor their line-up. Nicknamed the Suyota it apparently is supposed to be rear-wheel-drive.

So that gave me an idea...










So lets start with a typical Subaru WRX by cutting it...










... in half.










Couldn't find a decent Toyota chassis/diff so used one from a Jeep instead.
Also try and figure where the wheels will be.










And here are the wheels. I wanted to use the goldie mags on the fatter Jeep tires. Used a dremel tool to widen the hole on one side to fit the mag. The other side houses the standard wheel, so that the hub can fit on the rear axle properly.


















And then comes the snag... 










to be continued...


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, very cool! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------

